# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Anthony Blake a lo Iker Jiménez

## NRS

Me parece patético lo de este señor: ahora Blake quiere ser el (Fr)Iker Jiménez a la andaluza: http://www.vertele.com/noticia_01.phtml?id=13324
Creo que Blake se está pasando: está haciendo creer a la gente que tiene poderes mentales reales y no simulados, está "vendiendo" que lo suyo no es magia (ilusionismo, con truco) sino realidad, y ahora lo refuerza presentando un programa de para(sub)normalidades. Está bien que cada uno se gane la vida como mejor pueda y sepa, pero sin aprovecharse de la buena fe (o ingenuidad) del personal. Cuando le veo hacer efectos de ilusionismo como si fueran experimentos paranormales auténticos engañando así a la gente, de verdad que me dan muchas ganas de explicar los trucos a toda la gente, y si no lo hago es por respeto al arte del ilusionismo que, por lo veo, yo respecto mucho más que él. Blake y los que son como él desprestigian este noble arte. 
De todos modos es solo mi opinión, perdón si he ofendido a alguien, pero tal forma de engañar me subleva. 
Andrés.

----------


## cadaguero

Estoy contigo, cada vez que veo a este payaso salir en la tele haciendo para (sub)normalidades siento verguenza ajena... no se da cuenta de que esta haciendo el ridiculo?.

----------


## esparza

mi madre es una de esas personas ingenuas que se cree que lo hace de verdad...  :Oops:  
estoy con vuestra opinion.
nunca me han gustado los aires de ser superior..
pero bueno...tampoco lo conozco personalmente...
a lo mejor es majete... :D

----------


## shark

mmmmmmm, a mi particularmente nunca me ha gustado el señor Blake (osea su magia) , de ahi a llamarle payaso sin ver ese programa no me atreveria. Creo recordar de algún debate sobre lo paranormal en el que estaba Blake y ponia a los mediums y demás aves de corral a pan pedir.
Yo esperaria a  ver como lleva el programa, y luego opinaria.

----------


## KlinKlan

Pues aparte de todo lo que comentáis, cómo haga mucho intrusismo se va a arrepentir, porque en el mundillo "paranormal" y del "periodismo de investigación", hay una cantidad de h**** de p*** y de malas personas en general impresionante. Ya sabeis cada gremio tiene sus cosillas, pues en este lo que se lleva es ser un trepa sin escrúpulos, falso y sin moral, así que que Blake tenga cuidado, porque no sería el primero en caer, la lista es enorme.
Ojo, no he dicho que Iker sea así.

----------


## NRS

Conste que respeto profundamente a Blake como profesional del mentalismo (aunque en algunos juegos de TV demuestre que cuida mucho la presentación pero no tanto la técnica), lo que no me parece bien es que se preste a presentar un programa de TV en el que van a hablar de casos "reales" que supuestamente tienen que ver con los "auténticos poderes mentales y parapsicológicos" de Blake y que por eso él, como experto en estas "realidades", es el presentador (¿quién mejor si no? así quien crea en estas cosas, pues al ver a Blake que hace "muy claramente" esas cosas en las que esa persona cree, pues refuerza su creencia, y de paso compra revistas "especializadas" en esas cosas, visita a espiritistas y aumenta la audiencia con lo que los espacios publicitarios de ese programa se venden más caros). Y no me parece bien porque hay algunos presentadores y divulgadores de estas cosas que es que se creen las mismas paparruchas que ellos dicen, pero el caso de Blake es distinto: él sabe que no tiene poderes mentales y que lo suyo es sólo ilusionismo, efectos basados en trucos, pero lo oculta para dar prestigio a historietas de miedo y para(sub)normalidades que si son como las de _Cuarto Milenio_ vamos "apañaos". Otra cosa es que él, como mentalista-mago profesional conocedor de los trucos que usan los estafadores de lo oculto y lo sobrenatural, se dedicara no a explicar los trucos pero sí a enseñar a la gente que efectivamente todos esos charlatanes lo que hacen es eso, trucos, y de paso abusar de la confianza y el dinero de los demás, entonces sí que le aplaudiría, pero mucho me temo que su programa no va a ir por ahí: ojalá. 
Andrés. 
PD: Repito, es sólo una opinión personal.

----------


## Gandalf

Una  propuesta os hago.

¿Por que no esperais a que emitan el primer programa y luego lo masacramos? Lo digo por que bien podría ser que el tio la pifie, pero siempre podría asombrarnos.

¿No?

----------


## zarkov

Pues sí.

Primero cargarnos de razones y luego cargarnos de tomates (si es el caso).

Criticar con conocimiento de causa.

----------


## shark

eso decia yo, un voto de confianza , que el hombre no es blaine  :twisted:

----------


## Pardo

Yo creo que el tema de este hilo, deberia ser enfocado de otra manera...

Yo no me inclino por criticar a Blake, sobre su persona o que si quiere dar a entender que sus poderes son reales y demas...

Yo enfocaria el tema, dando la opinion de que os parece que un Mentalista (sea cual sea su nombre) presente un programa de sucesos paranormales...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Como bien dice Pardo, independientemente de la opinión que nos merezca Blake o cualquier otro, ¿Qué nos parece que un mentalista presente un programa de fenómenos paranormales?

Bueno, eso es como aquello de :
- Oye, ¿A ti te parece bien que los curas se casen?
- Hombre, si se quieren....

Es dificil opinar sin haberlo visto y cualquier respuesta será un prejuicio (juicio previo) basado en las opinión que cada uno tengamos sobre el emntalista y este tipo de programas. 

Debemos entender que Fenómenos paranormales, so aquellos que se han producido y que, con los datos que se posee, no se ha podico comprobar su causa de una forma empírica. 

La rama mentalista de la magia es bastante delicada en tanto en cuanto hay mucha gente dispuesta a creer lo que les eches.

La pregunta también podría ser ¿Qué pretende Blake con esto?
¿Se trata de ahcer un trabajo periodístico bien realizado?
¿O sólo pretende recuperar el prestigio perdido con su batacazo del anterior programa?

uffffff difícil asunto este.

----------


## shark

A mi particularmente el que un mentalista (o un bombero) se meta a lidiar con esos pajaros, no me parece bien, creo que corres el riesgo de que se te relacionen con esos ....... es que no me sale la palabra....personajes.

Tb depende de como se lleve el programa, ¿les va a dar caña? ¿o será una ikerjimenezsada?

----------


## M4gici4n

Bueno, si recordáis Pepe Carroll presentó el programa "Genio y figura" con mucho éxito. Tanto, que fue premiado como presentador del año.

Si Pepe puedo presentar un programa de humor, ¿por qué Blake no podría presentar un programa de fenómenos paranormales?

----------


## ignoto

¿O un frutero uno de tendencias de moda femenina?

Cualquiera puede presentar lo que sea pero me parece que lo que Luis plantea es si nos parece correcto que sea PRECISAMENTE un mentalista y, además, el mentalista mas conocido por el gran público el que presente un programa en el que se trata de asuntos no demostrados como si lo hubieran sido.
Es allgo así como si un maestro presentara un programa dedicado a la pederastia.
¿La defenderá?
¿La dejará en ridículo?
¿Hará aquello por lo que le paguen? (Que es lo mas probable).

No creo que haga algo como lo que montó Marko en la TV· hace años para intentar hundirles el chiringuito a los "esos".
A pesar de los pesares, siguen medrando.
Mientras la gente se niegue a aceptar que la cultura (en papel y con tinta de por medio) es imprescindible, las imposturas tendrán un papel predominante en la mente del populacho.

----------


## cadaguero

Dejad ya el tema, le estais dando demasiada publicidad a alguien que no se la merece...

----------


## KOTKIN

Blake nunca ha obligado a nadie a que le crea ni a que le deje de creer, su trabajo es para entretener. No llaméis payaso a Blake por favor, respetar. "Si fuerais mentalistas seguro que no hablábais así de Blake"
Pero por favor, ¿que hay de malo en que sea presentador de un programa de fenómenos paranormales? A mí me parece muy bien, pues Blake es un estudioso del mundo psíquico, esotérico y paranormal.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Dejad ya el tema, le estais dando demasiada publicidad a alguien que no se la merece...


¿Y perder la ocasión de divertirnos un rato? Naaaaaaah...   :Lol:

----------


## Xavi-Z

Como dice Pardo: ¿Que os parece que un mentalista (*sea quien sea*) presente un programa de fenomenos paranormales?

En principio no me parece mal, siempre y cuando no sobrepase un linea que en el caso de Blake se ha sobrepasado demasiadas veces.

Off-Topic: ¿Sabeis que Paco Porras fue Premio Nacional de Mentalismo? No es broma. Y según comentan con un número impresionante (por supuesto fue antes de dedicarse a otras cosas más lucrativas...)

----------


## Pardo

No se como estara enfocado el programa, habra que verlo, pero el hecho de que un mentalista, que ademas, ha colaborado en programas de lo paranormal estando siempre en contra de todo ello, diciendo que no se cree nada, que todo tiene una explicación, y ademas, siendo el unico de esos programas que demuestra poder hacer algo usando sus dotes de ilusioneista...

Pues que quereis que os diga, mucha credibilidad el programa en si, no puede tener, ya que si en teoria el presentador no se cree nada de lo que en el se comenta...

Alguien ateo completamente, se haria cura para dar una misa...?

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿Que hay de malo?

Jorge Blass es subdirector de cuarto milenio. ¿Ahora que? A ver quien le tira la primera piedra a Blass ....

Para mi Blake solo interpreta un personaje (un roll, nada despectivo), hace su número, su show, y lo *presenta* todo como real, supongo para que la ilusión cale más hondo. 

Y al final del programa siempre dice... "Lo que han visto, es solo obra de su imaginación...". Dejando entre ver que realmente hay trampa. (Él que no lo quiera ver así ... mala suerte).

"Todos" sabemos que la magia tiene trampa, pero, a que cuando veis magia os olvidáis de que si la hay .. os dejáis llevar por la ilusión. Entonces ¿Por que con el mentalismo tenemos que ir machacando cada dos por tres con que hay juego-sucio?

Incluso más de uno ha dicho que le dan ganas de desvelar sus técnicas y secretos  :shock:  :shock: . 

Y bueno, quizá un mentalista no es el tipo de persona más idónea para presentar un programa de estas características. Pero antes de opinar, quiero verlo tranquilamente, y no tomar una decisión en caliente.

Por cierto: En todas las entrevistas que he visto a Blake, siempre reconoce que lo suyo son juegos, y que todo el mundo, con cierta práctica puede hacerlo.

----------


## Pardo

Bueno, este Domingo empieza EN TIERRA DE NAIE... Saldremos de dudas sobre el programa y lo que se espera de el... Un poco Jodido que sea el mismo dia que Cuarto Milenio...

----------


## cadaguero

Vale, si digo que Blake es el mejor mentalista del mundo e interpreta su papel como nadie ¿dejaremos de hablar de él?, jeje, supongo que no...

----------


## dante

Antes de dejar de hablar de él, tengo que decirlo: Mentalistas del mundo os pido que no uséis panderetas para hacer espiritismo, provocan una extraña reacción en los espirirus. Alomejor  solo les pasa a los espiritus de los "hare crisnas". juas juasj jaus, es que cada vez que veo el vídeo me parto.
No tengo nada contra Blake, es su estilo y si no os gusta solo tenéis que cambiar de canal. Los efectos de mentalismo que hace tienen su gracia. Y si es cierto que entra en este foro con seudonimo... Blake  lo de la pandereta como show privado puede que aún cuele, porque los espectadores privados son pocos y están en la situacion ilusoria creada por el mentalista, "la presentacion", idonea. Pero visto desde casa parecía una parodia. Seguro que puede hacer cosas mejores.

----------


## shark

Blass es subdirector de cuarto de bañ... digo de cuarto milenio :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: ??''  :shock:

----------


## NRS

> Todos sabemos que la magia tiene trampa, pero, a que cuando veis magia os olvidáis de que si la hay .. os dejáis llevar por la ilusión. Entonces ¿Por que con el mentalismo tenemos que ir machacando cada dos por tres con que hay juego-sucio?.


Porque ningún mago quiere hacernos creer que no haya trampa, pero algunos mentalistas sí que quieren que pensemos que lo que hacen es auténtico, sin trampa, y eso es fraude. Si Copperfield me quisiera convencer de que vuela DE VERDAD, también le criticaría fuertemente. 




> Jorge Blass es subdirector de cuarto milenio


Jo, qué decepción más grande me acabo de llevar.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Por eso os recuerdo lo que dice Blake siempre al terminar ... "lo que han visto es obra de su imaginación ...". Yo lo interpreto como que dice, "Cuidao, hay truco!"

El mentalismo no es como las cartas, o las bolitas de esponja. Creo que la atmósfera mágica cobra más peso en mentalismo que en qualquier otra rama, si no, no funciona bien.

----------


## NRS

> Por eso os recuerdo lo que dice Blake siempre al terminar ... "lo que han visto es obra de su imaginación ...". Yo lo interpreto como que dice, "Cuidao, hay truco!


Sí, pero la frase es muy ambigua, y a ti te influye que tú sabes magia, pero quien no sepa tanto como tú puede interpretar también algo así como "con el poder de nuestra imaginación o nuestra mente podemos hacer cosas como estas, igual que lo hago yo". Y el significado no es para nada el mismo.




> El mentalismo no es como las cartas, o las bolitas de esponja. Creo que la atmósfera *mágica* cobra más peso en mentalismo que en qualquier otra rama, si no, no funciona bien.


Efectivamente, atmósfera _mágica_, pero no atmósfera créete-que-todo-esto-es-realmente-auténtico, que es otra cosa.

----------


## Pardo

Al terminar una sesion de cartomagia, no conozco a ningun mago que diga por ejemplo... " todo lo que he hecho, es mentira, las cartas no cambian ni viajan ni nada, es todo producto de mi gram habilidad y manipulación...." Cualquier mago, cuando actua, hace magia y punto... Pero los que hacemos Mentalismo, somos los unicos que añadmos una coletilla para dejar entever que no es real, que tiene algo mas, que somos magoa y no tenemos poderes... Pero eso, es por la creencia de la gente al ver Mentalismo, no pòrque nosotros digamos que es cierto todo lo que hacemos...

O tu cuando haces algo tan sencullo como un pintaje, dices que realmente la carta no ha cambiado de color?

Y Coperfield... en su espectaculo, asegura que vuela... y mucho mas.... O termina diciendo que todo tiene truco...? que yo recuerde, nunca ha terminado asi...

----------


## NRS

Si en cierto modo te doy la razón: los cartomagos no dicen que lo que hacen tiene truco porque es sabido de todos que lo hay. De hecho, algunos juegos de magia están pensados en su presentación jugando con la idea de que el espectador intente "pillar" el truco (y al final el mago siempre le impresiona). Pero está claro, por lo menos tácitamente, que todo es ilusión y no realidad. Pero en el mentalismo no, y de eso se aprovechan algunos mentalistas. Claro que es también culpa de la ignorancia de muchas personas predispuestas a creer en esas cosas, pero si encima se lo refuerzan esos mentalistas que aseguran tener poderes auténticos (como el que decía que iba a parar el reloj de la puerta del sol esta nochevieja pasada) pues el resultado no me gusta nada: si alguien (por desconocimiento de las leyes físicas) tiende a creer en la parapsicología o lo paranormal, y encima ve a alguien que le muestra esos "fenómenos" delante de su propia cara y encima le dice que lo que ve es auténtico... a esa persona no se le está haciendo un favor precisamente. Eso es lo quería decir.

----------


## pujoman

recuerdo los principios de blake...donde se creia hasta él de que tenia poderes psiquicos...hasta escribio 1 libro de como desarrollarlos, es mas me lo dejaron y aun estoy intentando mover el lapiz solo con la mente.

saludos.

----------


## Pardo

Pujoman, si soplas un poquito el lapiz, veras como se mueve mas facilmente... pero no se lo digas a nadie...

Y sobre el tipo ese del Reloj... sin comentarios... Yo, al menos, no lo considero Mentalista... Un mentalista, es el que hace magia (ilusionismo) mental, el que demuestra sus habilidades en el escenario para entretener y asombrar...

Despues estan los que dicen tener poderes ya fuera del escenario como dicho personaje... Estos, no son mentalistas, son simplemente farsantes!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Igual me pierdo el programa de Blake... son las fiestas de Barcelona, y habrá magia el domingo ...

¿Harán alguna reposición? Espero que alguien lo vea y haga un amplio resumen, o lo grabe y lo cuelgue en la red.

¡Un abrazo!

Perdón por el off-topic.

----------


## NRS

> recuerdo los principios de blake...donde se creia hasta él de que tenia poderes psiquicos...hasta escribio 1 libro de como desarrollarlos, es mas me lo dejaron y aun estoy intentando mover el lapiz solo con la mente.


Pujoman, ¿cómo se llama ese libro? ¿Es alguno de estos de Blake: _Tu poder intuitivo_ o _Tu poder mental_?
PD: Ahora ha sacado otro que se llama _Lo que sé del allá_. ¡Cómo os cuente yo lo que sé del _más acá_!

----------


## NRS

> Y sobre el tipo ese del Reloj... sin comentarios... Yo, al menos, no lo considero Mentalista... Un mentalista, es el que hace magia (ilusionismo) mental, el que demuestra sus habilidades en el escenario para entretener y asombrar...Despues estan los que dicen tener poderes ya fuera del escenario como dicho personaje... Estos, no son mentalistas, son simplemente farsantes!


Para mí tampoco es un mentalista (por lo menos, no uno honrado) pero el tipo se presenta como tal, lo tratan como tal, y hace efectos de mentalismo (como parar una bala con los dientes). A este tipo de mentalistas es a los que me opongo contundentemente. 
http://www.hoy.es/pg060429/prensa/no...Y-DBE-110.html
http://www.elperiodicoextremadura.co...sp?pkid=213551

----------


## Pardo

Es curios, dice que ha estado de gira por Valencia, madrid, Barcelona... Yo soy de barcelona, y por aqui no ha venido... Por los demas sitios, no se si lo habreis visto, pero si alguien ha estado en su espectaculo...nos podria contar un poco que tal es en el escenario... Si es igual de Charlatan que loe es fuera....

----------


## RicarDOS

No he visto el programa y desconozco el enfoque que se le puede dar. Tampoco puedo entrar a valorar a Blake porque soy un ignorante en estos temas. Conocí no hace mucho a un parasicólogo y, hablando con él, me comentó que Anthony Blake es miembro (o colaborador) de su asociación. Su trabajo consiste, precisamente, en "buscar el truco" a todos los casos que les presentan...y en el 95% de los casos encuentra una expicación "normal" a lo "paranormal". Esto, quizás, de cierta garantía de seriedad para ese tipo de programa tan complicado.

----------


## brujilla

para mi parecer, iker jimenez me gusta más, blake a veces me aburre, no se a vosotros, debera ser que no me gusta demasiado el mentalismo...

----------


## BusyMan

> para mi parecer, iker jimenez me gusta más


¿?¿? Más? más de qué?

¿Como cuenta cuentos o como estafador? no me ha quedado claro

----------


## ign

¿Han emitido ya el programa? 
De ser así, ¿Alguien que lo haya visto podría comentarlo un poco?

----------


## ignoto

Hasta este fin de semana pasado no sabía quien era ese Iker Jiménez.
¿Para "eso" no hay pena de cárcel?
Estaría bien si alguno de los que vive por Madrid le da un par de patadas en los "estos".
Por hacer un favor a la humanidad mas que nada. Esa gente si se la deja se reproduce y cada vez hay mas. Las plagas es mejor eliminarlas pronto.

----------


## Gandalf

En mi opinión es un gran acierto que un mentalista presente un programa de cosas paranormales.

En vuestra opinión, ¿que tipo de personaje debería presentar estos programas? ¿Balaguer? ¿Rappel? ¿Paco Porras? ¿Punset? Es que en función de la persona que presenta un programa creo que se entiende el sentido que se le da al programa. A mi Blake nunca me ha parecido que sobrepasase límites importantes en sus actuaciones, con lo que su imagen de ilusionista creo que es la más extendida y popular. Son pocos los que se creen que Blake es un superhombre ¿Lo de sus libros? En mi opinión, y siempre sin haberlos leido, solo por lo que se de ellos, borrones en su historial, pero tampoco creo que con ellos de crédito a los espíritus y las fuerzas del más allá. Como anécdota os diré que le pregunté en persona tras una de sus actuaciones si sus libros eran interesantes para magos. Su gesto se parecíó más a un "ni los mires" que a un "no, pero son interesantes para cualquiera". Esa fue mi impresión.

Lo importante del programa será como lo planteen. Si la imagen de Blake se usa para reforzar la idea de que es posible la parapsicología me parecerá mal que Blake, sabiendo lo que sabe, se preste a ello. Si lo usan para justo lo contrario, desacreditar posibles farsas parapsicológicas, me se de más de uno que se romperá las palmas a aplaudir. Y si lo hace para ni aclarar ni desmentir me parecerá bien. Yo no puedo afirmar ni negar a ciencia cierta que el espíritu de mis antepasados me proteje. No lo creo, pero no puedo decir ni lo uno ni lo otro.

¿Que sentido le daríais? ¿Buscando "la verdad"? ¿Dejándo las cosas "en el aire"? ¿Estilo "Cuarto Milenio"? ¿Llevaríais a gente que demuestre que los espíritus y los ovnis existen? ¿Les cubriríais o los desenmascararíais (O'Ma, ¿está bien escrito eso?)?

PD: editado... Tanto tiempo para escribirlo y luego se me cuela una r que no leo...
 :?

----------


## brujilla

> Iniciado por brujilla
> 
> para mi parecer, iker jimenez me gusta más
> 
> 
> ¿?¿? Más? más de qué?
> 
> ¿Como cuenta cuentos o como estafador? no me ha quedado claro



no se, la verdad es que yo no veo cuarto milenio porque me da miedo   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:    , jejeje, por el ambiente que le da al programa, pero no se, si me dieran a elegir me quedaria con iker jimenez...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ¿Les cubriríais o los desenmascararía*r*is (O'Ma, ¿está bien escrito eso?)?


Te sobra una 'r': desenmascararíais.


Por cierto.... Si Iker Jiménez se ocupa de estudiar fenómenos y misterios inexplicables, ¿por qué no se ha ocupado todavía de descubrir cómo Ignoto ha conseguido montar una calculada estrategia para demostrar que es un buen mago, cuando es público y notorio que tiene una única neurona y, además, empachada de fartons?

ESO sí es digno de atención y no la parejita Blake-Jiménez....

----------


## pujoman

Pardo, esta prohibido revelar los secretos xD. En fin soy mas de imanes yo, me dan otro estilo de vida, una vida mas magnetica. Por cierto estais hablando de un tal Geller?  :117: . Me gusto este video en el programa de tonight show y el de peter poppof muy bueno y no se lo esperaba, es cuando nos dicen en cualquier momento: Azme 1 juego de magia! y muchas veces lo hacemos, pues Geller no tiene ese repertorio.
En fin, no hare muchos mas comentarios jeje, yo siempre digo que soy mentalista y ademas en mi targeta de visita lo pone claramente, "Ilusionista y mentalista" con eso lo digo todo. 

saludos

----------


## eidanyoson

Si a alguien le interesa un poco de luz en el asunto "Iker" que se asome por aquí:
http://www.circuloesceptico.org/Docu...er-jimenez.php

 No tiene desperdicio  :D

----------


## brujilla

muy bueno el articulo eidanyoson, la verdad es que parece que iker jimenez es un pokillo cuentista.. jeje

----------


## mago lope

yo ambien opino que deberiamos primero verle,aunque ya le hayamos visto muchas veces y criticado otras tantas,pero es mejor opinar despues de ver sus fallos o virtudes o ambas cosas ¿no?
Un saludo amigos

----------


## Pardo

Empieza hoy a las 22.15, y si realmente desmitifican y acrecan a la gente lo que realmente es real y lo que no, como anuncian... http://www.canalsur.es/PROGRAMAS/tel...a_de_nadie.htm

...puede ciertamente estar muy ien,,, a ver como lo enfocan...

----------


## dreaigon

Esta noche lo miraré y mañana opinaré, por hoy me reservo mi opinión, por si me equivoco

----------


## jossan

Quise ver el programa por curiosidad, y la verdad esq es un programa magico.
consiguio que mi madre, mi novia y mi suegra se quedaran dormidas en 10 minutos (yo estoicamente aguante hasta el primer corte publicitario).
Francamente muy mejorable en todos los aspectos.

----------


## camaleon_and

A mi que Blake se meta a presentar programas no me parecia mal...es mas durante casi todo el programa parece mantenerse al margen y no tomar partido...

Pero en el programa de ayer, lo finalizo haciendo un juego con cartas ESP que daba la puntilla a un reportaje anterior sobre poderes mentales de miembros de la CIA etc...

Uhmm...ni siquiera al acabar el juego dejo su manoseada fracesita...asi que consiguió la ambigüedad total (o directamente quiso mostrar sus "poderes").

Creo que Blake se nos esta pasando al "lado oscuro"...de ahi a abrir una consulta como tarotista, o convertirse en el médium de los famosos...hay cada vez menos pasos...y si existe dinero por en medio menos aun...

Sinceramente me gustaría que recapacitase...porque no se esta haciendo ningun bien...y se arriesga a desacreditarse del todo...y a echarse a la gente encima...

Pero ahí cada cual con su vida...:(

----------


## Dogma

Un mago, tratando asuntos "paranormales", puede hacer muy buen trabajo. Mirad si no el caso de Randy. Lamentablemente ese no es el caso de Blake. No me parece buen mago, pero lo que menos me gusta de el es el tono que le da a sus actuaciones. Hace que parezcan actos paranormales. 
En cuanto a Iker, bueno ¿alguien con mas de una neurona se lo ha tomado en serio? No es mas que un charlatán manipulador que presenta evidentes mentiras como si fuesen algo cierto !!! y demostrado ¡¡¡. Tios así hacen que a la televisión se le llame la caja tonta.

----------


## ignoto

Para el que le interese.

Existen dos ramas de la magia DIFERENTES.
Una es el mentalismo, que trata de simular los poderes de la mente con magia.
Otra es la gospel magic o magia espiritual, que trata de simular hechos o actos paranormales con magia.

Normalmente se le llama a todo mentalismo y ya está pero...
¿Deberíamos hacer distinción entre ellas?

----------


## Ricky Berlin

void

----------


## camaleon_and

Buenas Ignoto,

Para mi todas las ramas de la magia son licitas y totalmente respetables...cada cual es libre de hacer lo que le venga en gana...pero si podemos hablar de deontologia magica (eso quizas ya requiere no un post, sino un foro para si mismo...:P) tendriamos que preguntarnos que diferencia el juego de Blake de este ultimo domingo de cualquier triquiñuela de un "dotado" de tres al cuarto...

Y es que por primera vez (al menos yo siempre le vi usar su coletilla final, o al menos dejar la duda de si lo que vieron era cierto o no...) para mi no ha tomado distancia entre la magia y la supercheria...y se ha inclinado mas en dejar la puerta abierta a que la gente piense que sus poderes son reales (algo bastante mas acorde con el tono de su programa).

quizás esa nueva vía que abre le aporte mucho mas a el como artista (donde es seguro que le aportara es en la cuenta corriente), pero lo que parece evidente es que cada vez se esta desmarcando mas de sus apariciones en debates donde intentaba sacar a la luz a pseudo-mediums y adivinos de pacotilla...Tendremos que ver como avanza el tema...pero creo que aun nos reserva alguna que otra sorpresa...

La ambigüedad en mentalismo es un mal necesario para no perder fuerza en los efectos...pero quizás no tengamos que forzar tanto la maquina...de lo que empieza a hacer a abrir una linea 900 con tarot de por medio hay un paso...(upps...como alguien le ofrezca un buen fajo de billetes...igual acepta...bueno igual muchos de nosotros también aceptaríamos...:P  :Wink1:   :117: D quizás ahí radique el quid de la cuestión... :Wink1:  )

----------


## Asmodeo

Sobre Blake hay que matizar dos aspectos: La de mentalista profesional en la que tendrá sus más y sus menos pero todo perfecto, la otra es como persona y de esa voy a dar mi opinión , con el valor que tiene una opinión personal. 

Me parece que se aprovecha de la ambigüedad que usan los mentalistas en sus efectos (cierto que también hay gente muy credula) para potenciar mutuamente sus dos actividades con las que gana dinero, es decir, ser mentalista le está potenciando su venta de libros sobre como adquirir poderes etc y la venta de esos libros potencian más su carrera como mentalista cara al público. Y aquí viene el problema, como yo no creo que se crea lo que cuenta en sus libros, es decir , pienso que está engañando a las personas que compran sus libros afirmando cosas que no son verdad, es decir, *es un charlatan más como el friker aprovechándose de la gente para lucrarse*. 





> ha colaborado en programas de lo paranormal estando siempre en contra de todo ello, diciendo que no se cree nada, que todo tiene una explicación, y además, siendo el único de esos programas que demuestra poder hacer algo usando sus dotes de ilusionista...


Cierto, pero en sus libros y en alguna entrevista cuenta cosas contrarias. 

Resumen sacado de la editorial casadellibro.com sobre su último libro *Lo que se del mas allá*: 




> RESUMEN:¿Alguna vez te has parado a pensar qué porcentaje de nuestra mente utilizamos? ¿Te has preguntado en alguna ocasión qué facultades de las denominadas paranormales son simplemente capacidades no descubiertas de nuestra mente?Todos tenemos dichas facultades, sólo hay que aprender a desarrollarlas. En este libro encontrarás los secretos y las técnicas para activar esa otra mitad de tu cerebro, así como ejercicios específicos que te ayudarán a sacar el máximo partido a tus capacidades en cada una de las siguientes áreas: 
> 
> Telepatía 
> Clarividencia 
> Precognición 
> Telebulia
> Telequinesis
> Psicometría
> 
> Se incluye una baraja de cartas Zener para que puedas realizar con ella gran parte de los experimentos propuestos. Si sigues mi método sabrás cuál de todas las capacidades psíquicas está más cerca de tu potencial real.


Y me parece que no es un libro de mentalismo-ilusionismo. 

O partes de una entrevista-chat: 




> Ice - ¿Qué podemos hacer para desarrollar los poderes de nuestra mente? 
> R - Aprender a relajarnos y tener técnicas para desarrollar cada área. La teoría así lo dice. Es posible abrir puertas que estén cerradas aunque si soy honrado no tienes por qué ser poseedor de esas puertas.





> Jonatan - ¿Cómo se podría utilizar el otro 90% de la mente? 
> R - Sobre todo jugando. Tomándolo muy en serio pero con risa. Todo el mundo lo puede lograr, al menos las bases están ahí. Todos estamos dotados, sólo hay que descubrir de cómo y de qué manera. Eso se desarrolla día a día.





> Pianista19 - Me gustaría obtener algo de idea sobre cómo empezar en el mentalismo. Y hablenos un poco del Mas Allá, gracias 
> R - Lo primero es aprender a relajarte y centrarte en el más acá y tener conciencia en el más acá. Te recomiendo cualquier curso de control mental que no sea sectario. Los cursos de control mental de Silva son los mejores.


Se ve aquí claramente que no diferencia mentalismo(ilusionismo) con el de los supuestos "poderes" 

http://mujer.terra.es/muj/articulo/c...lake_16832.htm 

bueno que cada uno piense lo que quiera ... 

Si alguien puede asistir a la presentación de su último libro que hará el día 1 de diciembre en el Fnac de Zaragoza a las 19:30 podrá añadir o restar algo de lo dicho aquí. Yo trabajo y no podré asistir pero tengo curiosidad por lo que dirá pero casi seguro que se lo que dirá: negara ciertas cosas otras quizáslas afirme pero seguro que algunas las dejara en duda o será muy ambiguo. 

Saludos.

----------


## Jorlando

No sé si os habéis fijado en un pequeño detalle que sirve para distinguir a un honrado mago de un charlatán caradura. El mago actúa siempre para cualquiera que quiera verle. Nunca se enfada con el escepticismo de su público. No le importa que haya otros magos presentes. Actúa para ellos con completa satisfacción, y a lo mejor incluso, luego, se reune en privado con ellos para comentar cosas que no deben llegar al público. Los charlatanes, en cambio, nunca actúan cuando hay magos presentes. James Randi, mago americano de origen indio, y posiblemente el principal desenmascarador de fraudes paranormales de la actualidad, como que le llaman el asesino a sueldo de la CSICOP (comité para la investigación científica de los presuntos fenómenos paranormales), comenta en varios de sus libros que Uri Geller y similares se niegan a actuar cuando él está delante. ¿Por qué? Pues porque saben que hay delante alguien al que no pueden engañar, porque sabe tanto como ellos o más. Ojo, hablo de que no pueden engañar, no ilusionar, porque la pretensión de estos tíos nunca es la ilusión, sino el fraude, el engaño y sacarte todo el dinero posible de tu cartera.
Igualmente tampoco actúan cuando hay algún escéptico delante, porque según parece el escepticismos afecta de alguna manera a las misteriosas energías místicas que manipulan. 
Y al igual que Randi, opino que cuando se quiere desenmascarar a un telépata, doblador mental de cucharas o estafador similar, adémás de las pruebas científicas a las que sea preciso someter al presunto granuja, no hay nada como tener cerca a un ilusionista que controle totalmente el experiemento. Y no hace falta revelar trucos de la profesión, para desenmascararlos. Basta conque un profesional de la magia reproduzca los mismos trucos en las mismas condiciones por medios naturales, para que el público ponga ya en duda las capacidades del farsante.

----------


## Kal-El

No quiero desviar el tema, pero creo que nuestras criticas derivan de nuestro punto de vista de magos, aficionados, principiantes o "conocedores" del tema y no como pùblico pura y exclusivamente.

El publico profano (no me gusta esta palabra pero es la acepcion correcta) dificilmente se de cuenta de fallas, falta de tecnica o cualquier otra cuestion. Y si el juego salio mal...simplemente dicen.."JAJA...no te salio".

Ojo!! esto enfocandolo desde el punto de vista de la realizacion de un juego comun y no de un espectaculo propiamente dicho.

Sino, diganme que dificultad y/o tecnica "rara" tiene el juego de las 21 cartas. Si lo unico raro que tiene es que el espectador se acuerde de su carta elegida. Esto por dar un ejemplo.

Me ha pasado que he ido a ver espectaculos de magia y la ambientacion, el climax y todos los detalles estaban bien pero al Mago se le notaba determinada cosa. Pero mi esposa ni siquiera se dio cuenta. Es mas, como buena critica me dijo "Este...te paso el trapo", cuando en realidad no era tan asi, la falla estaba y YO la habia visto.

Tambien me pasa que muchas veces voy a ver a mi profesor y (como puse en muchas oportunidades) sabiendo como se hacen los juegos, me fascina verlo. Esto es por que quiza lo vea desde otro punto de vista.

*Jorlando dijo:*


> "...No sé si os habéis fijado en un pequeño detalle que sirve para distinguir a un honrado mago de un charlatán caradura. El mago actúa siempre para cualquiera que quiera verle. Nunca se enfada con el escepticismo de su público. No le importa que haya otros magos presentes. Actúa para ellos con completa satisfacción, y a lo mejor incluso, luego, se reune en privado con ellos para comentar cosas que no deben llegar al público. Los charlatanes, en cambio, nunca actúan cuando hay magos presentes


 


> "...comenta en varios de sus libros que Uri Geller y similares se niegan a actuar cuando él está delante. ¿Por qué? Pues porque saben que hay delante alguien al que no pueden engañar, porque sabe tanto como ellos o más.


Estoy en parte de acuerdo. El mago actua siempre para aquel que quiera verlo, pero (como diria Ignoto) no es su obligaciòn.

Esta en cada uno. De repente yo (aunque no soy cartomago) voy siempre con las cartas en el bolsillo por que siempre tenes un amigo que te hace propaganda..  :Lol:  y en realidad cuando hago algun juego lo hago por satisfaccion y no por obligaciòn, sino dejaria las barajas en mi casa...¿Se entiende? Soy YO quien ya sale todas las mañanas predispuesto, por las dudas.

Respecto de la honestidad, creo que todos somos honestos, por que lo que creamos es una ilusiòn y no un engaño. Y aqui volvemos al principio.

No adivinamos el futuro, ni curamos enfermedades, ni adivinamos la quiniela, simplemente jugamos y ese juego con el otro tambien nos divierte y ese es el punto. Divertirse con el otro y no divertirse del otro.

En lo particular a mi me da muchisima verguenza hacer magia delante de otro mago...NO ME PREGUNTEN POR QUE!!!. A lo sumo cuando me reuno con mi profesor o con otros magos tratamos o comentamos determinado juego. Hay gente que si esta despojada y no tiene problemas.

Respecto de los charlatanes, los hay en todos lados y es inevitable (si anamos por la calle) el no cruzarse con ellos, pero nosotro tampoco vamos con un cartel que diga "OJO, A MI NO ME JODAS QUE SOY MAGO".

Bueno...no se si se entendio lo que puse, pero para mi el tema es mas o menos asi.

----------

